# Need Some Help Please ! Newbie!



## Rian3825 (30/6/16)

Hi Guys.

Hope everyone is good. I’m new to this vape thing, been doing it for about 2 and a half months now.

And loving it. But here is where I need some help or advice from you guys if you can help please.

Something weird is starting to happen to my tongue the last say two weeks. Its going numb when I vape, almost like when the temperature is to low and the juice pops and lands on your tongue. It did happen in the beginning, but now I know you just have to up the temp. After schooling by a mate I fix the problem of getting juice on my tongue.

Now my question is, Can I be allergic to the juice or is there something else wrong or am I doing something wrong. I don’t it can be the juice I use. Here is the juice I use ( VM xxx and MMM Dragon Juice ), or can it be it.

Thank you guys. Any help will help!


Have a Great day !!!!


----------



## Andre (30/6/16)

Drink enough water in between.
Consider your drip tip, sometimes it channels the vapour to just one spot on your tongue. Could also be the way you vape - try and target different parts in your mouth.
Unlikely that it is the juice as only your tongue is affected.


----------



## PsyCLown (30/6/16)

Andre said:


> Drink enough water in between.
> Consider your drip tip, sometimes it channels the vapour to just one spot on your tongue. Could also be the way you vape - try and target different parts in your mouth.
> Unlikely that it is the juice as only your tongue is affected.



With my iJust 2 tank, the driptank channels all of the vapour to one spot on my tongue and something make it feel as if there is a "fizz" on my tongue.
So that is certainly something to consider as Andre has mentioned above.

I have vaped Dragon Juice and it is a really nice vape, I really enjoyed my bottle of it!

Have you tried another mod / tank or any other juice - perhaps from friends or a vape shop - to see whether it happens with theirs as well.


----------



## Imotions (30/6/16)

eish this hPpened to me recently lol ... instead of water i ate 5oranges and some lemon with coke think that shocked my taste buds a bit lol... even better taste bud shock is chicken liken sauce with wings 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## SAVaper (30/6/16)

I agree with what @Andre said.

What I recently noticed is that some juice makes my mouth and especially the back of my throat feel very dry (I drink about 1.5lt of water per day + coffee). This only happens with some juices. I thought that it could be the PG, but I have tried 40/60 and 30/70 and this does not seem to make any difference. Other juices make my nose run. I am starting to take note of when this happens to try and identify what juice is causing this. Maybe it is a sensitivity to one ingredient or something.


----------



## JsPLAYn (1/7/16)

2 things.. possible allergy to certain juices. . Its happen to quite a few vapers.. then what works for me when it's just dryness.. icewater and some lemon drops. The kind u buy bottled at supermarker(the green and yellow bottle)

JsPLAYn'z VAPEquarters

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Imotions (1/7/16)

jsplayn said:


> 2 things.. possible allergy to certain juices. . Its happen to quite a few vapers.. then what works for me when it's just dryness.. icewater and some lemon drops. The kind u buy bottled at supermarker(the green and yellow bottle)
> 
> JsPLAYn'z VAPEquarters


that in coke lol hits your mouth not just the tongue 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------

